
Ask HN: What are the dont's in a tech interview - jchandra
How would you respond if an interviewer from a competitive company and asks for specifics of particular service&#x2F;architecture.
======
sloaken
Tell them when they hire you, you will help them.

I made the mistake of talking too much. Not that I was letting out valuable
secrets, but I helped them understand how they were looking at it completely
wrong. They had made the proverbial mountain out of a mole hill. They made me
a non raise offer. I did not give them reason enough to need me.

You also have to consider if answering would violate your sense of morality.

------
kgraves
Ask them if they do this stuff within their own engineering teams. If they
don't, this is then your cue to leave the interview.

